# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  مقدار دهی فیلدی از نوع User/Group با متن

## feri10

سلام
من یک فیلد از  نوع User/Group دارم و میخوام اسامی افرادی که توی یک فیلد متنی هستند را توی فیلد User/Group بریزم. برای تک یوزر بودن مشکل نداره ولی وقتی میخوام چند مقدار را یعنی چند یوزر را همزمان انتخاب کنم Error میده چون یوزرها باید با (;) از هم جدا بشن اینکار هم کردم ولی درست نشد. در ضمن خاصیت Allow multiple selection را هم فعال کردم.
اگر کسی کمک کنه ممنون میشم.

----------

